# Mixer con Preamplificador



## moises95 (Abr 17, 2012)

He encontrado un mixer muy facil, el preamplificador solo lleva un transistor (bc109) y 3 componentes.

¿Tiene algun error?

Voy a probar el preamplificador haber que tal funciona, dentro unos dias cuando tenga los componentes lo armo y digo.


----------



## crimson (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola moises, el circuito es sencillo, funciona, pero para mi gusto yo le agregaría un pequeño capacitor en la base para bloquear la componente continua, sino la polarización de base se modificaría al variar el valor de los potenciómetros. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2012)

Otra opción mas completa y con mas posibilidades de "Funcionar"


----------



## moises95 (Abr 17, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola moises, el circuito es sencillo, funciona, pero para mi gusto yo le agregaría un pequeño capacitor en la base para bloquear la componente continua, sino la polarización de base se modificaría al variar el valor de los potenciómetros. Saludos C



¿4 o 7 microfaradios?





Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra opción mas completa y con mas posibilidades de "Funcionar"



Si no me funciona el otro, tendre que ir por esos, aunque son un poco grandes para mi forma de armar circuitos  los armo en un cuadro de madera 



El audio con transistores tiene mas fidelidad que con integrados, ¿es asi? Entonces este pre debe sonar bastante mejor que el tl081, tl071...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> :...El audio con transistores tiene mas fidelidad que con integrados, ¿es asi? Entonces este pre debe sonar bastante mejor que el tl081, tl071...



No necesariamente, para este caso yo emplearía integrados, o un circuito discreto mas complejo.


----------



## crimson (Abr 17, 2012)

Hola moisés es 4,7uF, se abrevia 4u7. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> El audio con transistores tiene mas fidelidad que con integrados, *¿es asi?* Entonces este pre debe sonar bastante mejor que el tl081, tl071...


*NO*, no es así.
Ese es otro mito audiófilo SIN NINGUN FUNDAMENTO, excepto alabarse sus equipos con transistores dotándolos de un mejor sonido imaginario. Hay muy buenos equipos con transistores y los hay mejores con C.I....y peores también, pero no es una característica propia de cada tecnología sino de quien lo diseñó


----------



## moises95 (Abr 18, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> *NO*, no es así.
> Ese es otro mito audiófilo SIN NINGUN FUNDAMENTO, excepto alabarse sus equipos con transistores dotándolos de un mejor sonido imaginario. Hay muy buenos equipos con transistores y los hay mejores con C.I....y peores también, pero no es una característica propia de cada tecnología *sino de quien lo diseñó*



Entonces, depende de si lo haga mejor o peor sonara mejor o peor, y hay integrados de mucha ams fidelidad que los transistorados y al reves ¿No?

Entonces este puede sonar bien.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Entonces, depende de si lo haga mejor o peor sonara mejor o peor, y hay integrados de mucha ams fidelidad que los transistorados y al reves ¿No?
> 
> Entonces este puede sonar bien.



El resultado final siempre dependerá del esquema empleado y como lo apliques.

Cualquier *buen* esquema *mal empleado* dará un resultado malo, no importa si es integrado o discreto.
Mal empleado quiere decir, alimentado con una fuente deficiente, parámetros de funcionamiento fuera de los valores de cálculo, Etc, Etc.

Entre 2 buenos esquemas, uno con transistores y otro con IC´s muy difícilmente podrás detectar a oído diferencia alguna.

Hay excelentes esquemas con IC´s y también los hay de igual calidad con componentes discretos, pero también existen pésimos diseños con integrados o componentes discretos.

El tipo de tecnología empleada no significa nada por si solo, lo que importa son los resultados finales obtenidos.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 20, 2012)

¿Que ocurre si cada potenciometro lo pongo de un valor distinto?

En una antiguo mixer que tenia con el tl081 no me daba problemas, pero no se si este puede dar algo, o ¿Hay que cambiar el valor de las resistencias dependiendo de los potenciometros?

Otra cosa que no entiendo, hay una resistencia que pone 1M8Ω ¿Que valor ese? 1,8megaohms?


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 20, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Otra cosa que no entiendo, hay una resistencia que pone 1M8Ω ¿Que valor ese? 1,8megaohms?



Si, "M": un millón de ohmnios.
Perdón la intromisión, pero lo poco que sé me gusta utilizarlo.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 28, 2012)

No me funciona bien, Sin conectarle enrada de audio suena un ruido como sierra, "rrrrrrrrr..."  y si le meto audio sigue igual. En la entrada de audio me marca 3V, en la salida 0v.

Me quiboque montandolo y uni el colector con la base, no sonaba, entonces lo arregle y puse todo encondiciones, fui a encenderlo y sonaba el "rrrrrrrr...." ¿Habré roto el transistor?  o ¿Que le ocurre al preamplificador?

Ya se porque hacia ese ruido!, conecte la alimentacion al reves. Ahora voy a ponerlo a funcionar con la alimentacion bien haber si funciona

No funciona, solo si pongo el dedo en la entrada suena un zumbido, pero mas nada


----------



## crimson (Abr 28, 2012)

Acá subí unas simulaciones de cómo tendría que funcionar a 12V. Para mí que el transistor quedó QEPD al invertir la almentación. Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Abr 28, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Acá subí unas simulaciones de cómo tendría que funcionar a 12V. Para mí que el transistor quedó QEPD al invertir la almentación. Saludos C



He puesto el transistor nuevo y sigue igual. Solo me falta comprobar que llegue las mismas tensiones que en la simulacion, pero si no es así no se que puede ser, transistor nuevo y los componentes igual. 

Otra cosa, al poner la entrada de adudio de esta manera, parece que funciona algo:  Positivo en base y negativo en colector, hay si suena, pero al conectarlo a un amplificador suena muy bajo.

¿Que le puede pasar?


----------



## crimson (Abr 29, 2012)

En estos casos extraños una buena foto puede ayudar mucho. Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Abr 29, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> En estos casos extraños una buena foto puede ayudar mucho. Saludos C



Dejo las imagenes, esta moontado igual que en el esquema que puse.

http://imageshack.us/f/20/dscn2046l.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/339/dscn2047qa.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/f/525/dscn2048l.jpg/
La del medio es la que mejor se ve el circuito

Entrada a la izquierda, donde esta el condensador no poralizado, a la derecha la salida, donde el electrolitico, y la entrada de alimentacion abajo, el cable negro lleva voltaje positivo, y por el rojo el negativo.

Voy a probar con un tip31 haber que pasa, pero tampoco funcionará, algo pasa en el circuito.


*Bien!!!!!! El tip 31 funciona perfectisimo, ahora hay un problema, el condensador de 4Uf a la entrada de audio hace de pasa altos y no suena ni un solo grave, si le quito el condensador, no funciona el pre, voy a probar otro valor de condensadores para que no haga de filtro pasa...

He cambiado el condensador no poralizado de 4,7uF por uno electrolitico de 4,7uF, ahora si suenan todas las frecuencias, ya no veo solo agudo, veo mas graves, alamejor filtra algo, pero no se nota mucho.

Me falta ponerle la resistencia a la entrada, distorciona muchisimo al subir el volumen, parece que la salida del pre es muy potente*


----------



## crimson (Abr 29, 2012)

Bueno, ya tenemos el culpable, el transistor está inutilizado. El tema de los agudos es que el capaitor no-polarizado puede que sea de 4n7 en vez de 4u7, esto es, 0,0047uF en vez de 4,7uF, es lógico que se comporte como pasaaltos. Si el electrolítico anda bien, dejalo nomás, no hay problemas. Este tipo de preamplificadores sin realimentación tiene toda la ganancia que pueda darle el transistor, no hay nada que la atenúe. Vi algo raro: el cable rojo va a masa y el negro al colector por medio de la resistencia de 12K cuando el positivo (normalmente rojo) va a colector y el negativo (normalmente negro) va a masa. Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Abr 29, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Bueno, ya tenemos el culpable, el transistor está inutilizado.



¿Entonces es el transistor que estaba mal?

He usado el tip31C, ¿Tiene mucha ganancia?


crimson dijo:


> Vi algo raro: el cable rojo va a masa y el negro al colector por medio de la resistencia de 12K cuando el positivo (normalmente rojo) va a colector y el negativo (normalmente negro) va a masa.



Si, es un cable alargador, el rojo lo conecté al negativo de la fuente, y el negro-rojo al positivo.

Los colores estan al reves, por el rojo-negro llega voltaje positivo y el rojo es la tierra


Lo que ocurre ahora es que si no le conecto una entrada al preamplificador, por el amplificador suena un zumbido muy grande


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 29, 2012)

Un TIP31 para esa aplicación es totalmente inadecuado. Tiene poca ganancia con respecto a un transistor de baja señal. Usá un BC549 o similar.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 29, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Un TIP31 para esa aplicación es totalmente inadecuado. Tiene poca ganancia con respecto a un transistor de baja señal. Usá un BC549 o similar.



¿Entonces como que con el 9% de señal de la tarjeta sonido del pc ya me distorciona el pc?

He probado a meter el 9% que es muy muy poca señal y me la amplifica a nivel normal, ya que el amplificador suena bien, si la pongo a un poco mas distorciona muchisimo.

Aún así, pondré el transistor bc549 haber que tal funciona,  con el bc109 he tenido problemas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Entonces como que con el *9% de señal de la tarjeta sonido del pc ya me distorciona el pc*?.........



    ¿ Que cosa ?


----------



## moises95 (Abr 29, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que cosa ?



En el volumen del PC, pongo 9%, ese 9% de señal va al preamplificador, y al conectarle el amplificador se escucha bien y como debe sonar, ahora si la pongo por ejemplo en 30% suena distorcionadisimo y en 100% casi no se olle, suena muy mal y folojo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> En el volumen del PC, pongo 9%, ese 9% de señal va al preamplificador, y al conectarle el amplificador se escucha bien y como debe sonar, ahora si la pongo por ejemplo en 30% suena distorcionadisimo y en 100% casi no se olle, suena muy mal y folojo.



Vuelve a leer lo que escribiste. 



moises95 dijo:


> ¿Entonces como que con el *9% de señal de la tarjeta sonido del pc ya me distorciona el pc*?.........



Te distorsiona la PC


----------



## crimson (Abr 29, 2012)

Lo que debe pasar es que le mandás señal a full en la entrada, en el dibujo original había unos potenciómetros para usar como mezclador, y unas resistencias atenuadoras, si no las estás usando el lógico que el preamplificador distorsione, porque la idea del pre es compensar las pérdidas ocasionadas por el mezclador. Igual después vemos de emprolijarlo un poco, para sacarle los zumbidos... Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Abr 30, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Lo que debe pasar es que le mandás señal a full en la entrada, en el dibujo original había unos potenciómetros para usar como mezclador, y unas resistencias atenuadoras, si no las estás usando el lógico que el preamplificador distorsione, porque la idea del pre es compensar las pérdidas ocasionadas por el mezclador. Igual después vemos de emprolijarlo un poco, para sacarle los zumbidos... Saludos C



No le puse resistencia para atenuar , haber poniendolas. 

Y lo de los zumbidos, el que tiene es al no coenctar señal, despues se quita ¿Como podría arreglar eso?

Y dejo el tip31c o pongo un transisotr de mas ganancia?


----------



## moises95 (Abr 30, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Vuelve a leer lo que escribiste.
> 
> 
> 
> Te distorsiona la PC



Me he equibocado al esribirlo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Vuelve a leer lo que escribiste.




Porque estoy metiendo señal sin atenuar ¿No?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ....Porque estoy metiendo señal sin atenuar ¿No?



Crimson ya te aclaró que al meter directo la señal a la entrada del amplificador (Transistor) muy posiblemente, estés llevando a este a saturación --> Distorsión.

Agrega el potenciómetro de ajuste, preferentemente mas de uno, y verifica nuevamente el funcionamiento.


----------



## moises95 (Abr 30, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Agrega el potenciómetro de ajuste, preferentemente mas de uno, y verifica nuevamente el funcionamiento.



Pondré el potenciometro de ajuste o la resistencia, haber como fucniona.

Pero, el tip31C tiene poca ganancia ¿Será suficiente?


----------



## moises95 (May 5, 2012)

¿Y el zumbido que tiene al no conectarle una entrada? como arreglo eso


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Y el zumbido que tiene al no conectarle una entrada? como arreglo eso



¿ Colocaste los potenciómetros ?

Las entradas de audio *NO* se dejan "Al aire" (Sin conexión), en caso de no ser usadas, se derivan a tierra con un puente o una resistencia de bajo valor.


----------



## moises95 (May 8, 2012)

Este preamplificador es para entrada de audio normal, pero si quiero hacerlo para un microfono electrect con un bc549 ¿Debo pasarlo por 2 preamplificadores o solo 1 preamplificador tendra la suficiente ganancia para poder conectarlo al amplificador?

La idea es que al tener el microfono electrect separado de mi unos 10-20cm se me escuche, ¿Que se me esuche poniendo el microfono mas cerca o mas lejo depende de la ganancia del preamplificador?

Como dije arriba, 2 preamplificadores juntos dan mas ganancia que 1 ¿No? O 3 o 4 preamplificadores


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2012)

Si quieres mezclar un electret con, por ejemplo un MP3, PC, Etc, con un prea-mplificador de 1 transistor te alcanza.


----------



## moises95 (May 8, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si quieres mezclar un electret con, por ejemplo un MP3, PC, Etc, con un prea-mplificador de 1 transistor te alcanza.



Ah, vale, entonces el microfono electrect iría al mismo PRE que estan coenctados el MP3,PC... ¿No?

¿Y si quiero que le microfono electrect  tenga muchisima ganancia para poder alejarmelo por ejemplo  30 cm o mas?

Despues vendría el problema que los altavoces estan cerca del microfono y va a pegar un zumbido muy grande, ¿Eso ya no puedo hacer nada? Aparte de alejarme de los altavoces  


Dejo ese esquema de como debería conectar el microfono si quiero mucha ganancia. Haber si es así como debo de hacerlo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2012)

El previo del micrófono iría a una de las entradas del mezclador, si necesitas mayor ganancia habría que hacer un previo para el micrófono de 2 o mas transistores (O un operacional) .


----------



## moises95 (May 12, 2012)

Ya coloque el nuevo transistor, bc549, ahora hay un problema de ruido blanco (creo que se llama así el ruido tipo radio, "sssssssssssssssss")  Bajo el volumen al 0 y se olle el ruido blanco, lo subo y según suba se va quitando ese ruido, pero claro, el ruido segue hay, lo único que se está enmascarando.

¿Que puede pasar ahora?

Le estoy metiendo 12V, el esquema dice 9, pero para el bc109, yo estoy usando el bc549. Voy a probar a bajar el voltaje haber si se va ese ruido blanco que se olle.

Y los cables no son muy finos, no estan tampoco apantallados. 

Si quito el JACK del MP3 el ruido blancodesaparece, si lo conecto, se olle ruido blanco, la cosa es que si en vez de conectar el amplificador a la mezcladora lo conecto directamente el mp3, no se olle el ruido blanco, por lo que creo que el poblema esta en el mezclador.

¿Que puede ocurrirle?

*Actualizado*

He puesto una resistencia a la entrada de audio, ahorase esucha muy poco el ruido, pero aún se olle algo, tendre que poner una resistencia mas grande.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2012)

El ruido puede provenir de varias fuentes, aunque lo mas probable sea por el ruido propio del transistor, intenta reemplazarlo por un transistor de bajo ruido.


----------



## moises95 (May 12, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El ruido puede provenir de varias fuentes, aunque lo mas probable sea por el ruido propio del transistor, intenta reemplazarlo por un transistor de bajo ruido.



El ruido ha desaparecido, ahora suena un zumbido, el zumbido que aparece al tocar los cables de audio y esas cosas. Eso se soluciona con cables apantallados ¿No?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> El ruido ha desaparecido, ahora suena un zumbido, el zumbido que aparece al tocar los cables de audio y esas cosas. Eso se soluciona con cables apantallados ¿No?



Solución* "Casi milagrosa"* plaqueta de impreso y cables blindados (Mallados)


----------



## foro666 (May 13, 2012)

En un altavoz sin pareja de 80w que tenía, le puse un amplificador con un tda, no recuerdo, pero creo un 3020. Para conectarle un mp3.

Como no tenía pareja, utilicé un mezclador para los dos canales, R y L. 

El que utilicé era practicamente el tuyo y considerando que el altavoz era viejo y el mp3 no era muy bueno, el sonido me gustaba. Supongo que funcionaba bien.



Se me olvidó, perdon.


----------



## moises95 (May 20, 2012)

¿Como puedo acoplar mas de 1 microfono en un preamplificador? La idea es que 2 o 3 microfonos esten conectados al mismo preamplificador  

¿Es posible? ¿Como sería en el esquema?
Quiero usar este esquema para hacerlo 


 ¿estaría bien un potenciometro de 1megaohm para el ajuste de ganancia?

No se si ese esquema funciona ¿Sabeis si esta bien el esquema para ese operacional?


¿O puedo usar el transistorizado con el bc549?


----------



## crimson (May 20, 2012)

No funciona, tiene un error insalvable: cuando el cursor está a masa se corta la salida del operacional. Para fuentes simples tenés que usar algo parecido al que te mando en la figura, donde la masa del operacional está a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (May 21, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> No funciona, tiene un error insalvable: cuando el cursor está a masa se corta la salida del operacional. Para fuentes simples tenés que usar algo parecido al que te mando en la figura, donde la masa del operacional está a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación. Saludos C



La masa del operacional es la salida que va directamente a ground ¿No?

Entonces puedo usar el circuito que me has puesto ¿No?

Lo que me queda es saber como conectar varios micros electrect en un mismo preamplificador 
He modificado el mixer que subí al principio haber si funciona con la modificación


Donde E1 E2 E3 E4 Son microfonos electrect, el volumen de entrada controlado por los potenciometros y se unen los microfonos mediante la resistencia de 10K.

El transistor lo he cambiado por un BC549 que tiene más ganancia y poco ruido, 1,4dB de ruido Tipico hasta 4dB, creo que no debe notarse el ruido del transistor, Almenos en el mixer de entradas de audio no oigo ruido del transistor.

¿La resistencia de ganancia es al de 1,8megaohmios?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2012)

Ese esquema no sirve para microfono electret, por que estos necesitan alimentación y ese esquema no se las provee.


----------



## nasaserna (May 21, 2012)

esta es una pequeña solución y funciona.

simplemente usas cada una de estos en cada micrófono.
suerte


----------



## moises95 (May 21, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> esta es una pequeña solución y funciona.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 73061
> simplemente usas cada una de estos en cada micrófono.
> suerte



Eso es para aliemntar el microfono ¿Verdad? 

Una circuito de esos por microfono ¿no? ¿Despues lo conecto al preamplificador?


----------



## nasaserna (May 22, 2012)

Correcto, es simple y puedes usar los 9 o 12v sin problemas, de hecho lo he usado en unas cuantas aplicaciones y puedes variar las resistencias sin alejarte mucho.
suerte



si uno para cada microfono

es correcto


----------



## moises95 (May 23, 2012)

Ahora los microfonos tienen alimentación, ¿Ya puedo hacer un mixer con micros?


Hay solo he puesto un microfono, pero irian 4 microfonos, cada uno con su alimentación

¿Ahora esta bien el esquema?


----------



## moises95 (May 26, 2012)

Problema de nuevo com el preamplificador :enfadado:  

Me mete al amplificador un zumbido grabe, suena "mmmmmmm..." (parecido al de un trafo) He conectado a una bateria el preamplificador y sigue dando el zumbido

Al acercar la mano al preamplificador el zumbido aumenta, he usado cables apantallados y sigue igual, con o sin entrada de audio, zumbido.

¿Que puede ocurrirle?


----------



## crimson (May 26, 2012)

Debe estar oscilando, moisés. Para mí que te falta desacoplar el transistor. Fijate en el circuito que te mando, allí hay una resistencia de unos 470 ohm y un capacitor a masa. Además, el emisor no está puesto a masa (máxima ganancia) sino que le agregué una pequeña resistencia (se le llamaba _degenerativa_) que le agrega realimentación negativa para bajar un poco la ganancia y evitar oscilaciones. También acordate del capacitor de paso, sino se te corre la polarización del transistor. ¿está todo bien blindado? sino estamos en el horno... Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (May 27, 2012)

Tiene razon crimson, ademas tambien puedes bajarle a la resitenca R2 del pre para el microfono puedes bajarle hasta 47K y no necesitaras tanta ganancia en el mixer, pues al trabajar con tanta ganancia da paso a mas distorsión


----------



## moises95 (May 29, 2012)

Sigue con los ruidos, suena un ruido blanco muy molesto. 

Yo creo que el pre es malo


----------



## nasaserna (May 29, 2012)

una prueba que tipo de fuente estas usando?

puedes hacer una simple prueba con un solo micrófono sin el mezclador, solo el circuito que te envié directamente cambiando la resistencia de 1M por 47k y colocarlo en tu amplificador te debe dar un sonido limpio, por favor muestra tu diagrama de la fuente.

cuando hablas de ruido blanco, puede ser damasiada ganancia en el pre del mixer.



incluso puedes bajar la R2 más , y lograr mas intensidad de sonido del micrófono electret


----------



## moises95 (May 30, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> una prueba que tipo de fuente estas usando?
> 
> puedes hacer una simple prueba con un solo micrófono sin el mezclador, solo el circuito que te envié directamente cambiando la resistencia de 1M por 47k y colocarlo en tu amplificador te debe dar un sonido limpio, por favor muestra tu diagrama de la fuente.
> 
> ...



El pre lo estoy usando como sumador, las 4 entradas del mixer. Aún no he probado a ponerle microfonos porque me esta dando problemas con el ruido blanco

El diagrama de la fuente... esque la fuente es una que cogí de un amplificador, valla que no la he hecho yo, viene en una carcasa dplastico y no se puede abrir para verla.


----------



## nasaserna (May 30, 2012)

no hay problema es mejor empezar por el principio.

prueba el sonido de  al menos uno de los micrófonos. veras como todo se aclara.

luego puedes hacer un mixer pasivo, es como el que tienes pero antes del transistor, ahi puedes ver que tipo de señal le entra al mixer. la vntaja de los micrófonos electret de hoy en dia es que tienen una buena señal sin usar preamplificador.
en algunas aplicaciones los he usado sin el circuito de mixer activo, simplemente con las resistencias.  

luego de ver como se te comparta la señal de audio, puedes pensar en el mixer, si es que en tu aplicación lo necesitas, incluso la resistencia R2 la puedes bajar a 24k sin problema.

veras como el circuito trabaja dependiendo de la calidad del micrófono de manera limpia.
l



a proposito es bueno que acoples cana canal de esta forma

con estea modificacion en circuito del mixer daras un mejor desacople de dc, en cada calal y mayor estabilidad en el circuito



puedes bajar las resistencias a de 47k a 24k o 10 k como en tu circuito,los condensadores sirven para aislar mejor las antradas entre ellas.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 20, 2012)

Estoy con un mezclador de 4 a 10 entradas, le he hecho algunos cambios y quiero regular la ganancia del amplificador operacional.

Este es el esquema:




Las R1 a R4 de 150k las he cambiado por 220ohmios, ahora la señal llega bastante fuerte al preamplificador sumador. La idea es regular la ganancia del operacional hasta conseguir que la señal que va al Amplificador sea la adecuada y no valla con distorcion o ruidos.

Para ello quiero usar un potenciometro de ajuste a 1 MegaOhmio usando 2 patas y al tercera dejarla sin usar.

He hecho la prueba con un potenciometro de 22k, pero solo suena ruido blanco, es imposible ajustar, creo que es porque 22k es poquisima presision.

¿Creeis que será posible hacer lo que quiero o esta mal?


----------



## crimson (Jun 20, 2012)

Moisés, vas a hacer que el integrado recorte a la salida. Si ponés 22.000 ohm en la realimentación y 220 ohm en la entrada la ganancia es: 22.000/220= 100 veces. Si ponés una señal de, digamos 0,5V (típica en un MP3) a la salida deberías tener 50V, cosa imposible, porque está alimentado con no más de 30V (o sea te puede dar 15V máximo). Lo normal es que estos mezcladores trabajen con ganancias de 3 a 10 como máximo, o sea que, si le ponés un preset de 100K entre la salida y la pata no inversora (valor estándar en estos casos), podés poner como R1 a R4 resistencias de 10K. Saludos C


----------



## moises95 (Jun 20, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Moisés, vas a hacer que el integrado recorte a la salida. Si ponés 22.000 ohm en la realimentación y 220 ohm en la entrada la ganancia es: 22.000/220= 100 veces. Si ponés una señal de, digamos 0,5V (típica en un MP3) a la salida deberías tener 50V, cosa imposible, porque está alimentado con no más de 30V (o sea te puede dar 15V máximo). Lo normal es que estos mezcladores trabajen con ganancias de 3 a 10 como máximo, o sea que, si le ponés un preset de 100K entre la salida y la pata no inversora (valor estándar en estos casos), podés poner como R1 a R4 resistencias de 10K. Saludos C



Haber si he entendido, si pongo un preset de 100k en la realimentacion el valor de las resistencuas r1 a r4 debe de ser 10k ¿no?

Pero si quiero que en vez la ganancia sea 100 sea 3 a 10 ¿Puedo ajustarlo con el preset en la realimentacion sin tocar las r1 a r4?

Pero cuanto mas resistencia me da mas ganancia  "40.000/220= 181"


----------



## crimson (Jun 21, 2012)

Exacto, como R7 ponés un preset de 100K, y en las entradas resistencias de 10K, te va a dar una ganancia máxima de 10, que es aceptable en estos preamplificadores. A más resistencia R7, más ganancia. Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 22, 2012)

Vuelve la pregunta que es lo que vas a ponerle en la entrada al mixer?.
NO siempre es lo mejor manejar la ganancia en el circuito mezclador, casi siempre lograr una intesidad mas pareja en las entradas es lo mejor.
Este mixer tiene algo que ver con el uso que querias cuando iniciaste el tema o es otro?.
sigues con la idea de mezclar microfonos electret, o este es de entradas digamos mas generales como: microfonos dinamicos, cd, radios, mp3, etc.


----------



## moises95 (Jun 22, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Vuelve la pregunta que es lo que vas a ponerle en la entrada al mixer?.
> NO siempre es lo mejor manejar la ganancia en el circuito mezclador, casi siempre lograr una intesidad mas pareja en las entradas es lo mejor.
> Este mixer tiene algo que ver con el uso que querias cuando iniciaste el tema o es otro?.
> sigues con la idea de mezclar microfonos electret, o este es de entradas digamos mas generales como: microfonos dinamicos, cd, radios, mp3, etc.



ahora mezclar cd, radios, mp3...


----------



## andrew01 (Jun 22, 2012)

mezclador de alta calidad sencilla



pcb mixer pdf
warm regards
andrew01


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 28, 2012)

Eso es una muy buena respuesta completa y muy bonita.
Hay otros circuitos mas sencillos de realizar, pero luego terminarás con este tipo de circuito.
Muchas gracias andrew01


----------



## contratuerca1 (Jul 7, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra opción mas completa y con mas posibilidades de "Funcionar"





yo hace unos meses construi este mini mixer para enchufar 2 guitarras y despues mandarlas a 1 solo ampli y anda sin problemas, o 3 microfonos para grabar la bateria en la pc ,
 pero en la pc a la hora de grabar hay un ruido leve continuo de fondo, un zumbido zzzzzzzz que por ahi se puede quitar un poco por sofware
despues de eso , funciona


----------

